# What is the best flounder hook for live bull minnows?



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

I seem to be missing quite a few with #2 Kahle. Thought that a wider gap hook might be better. What works best for you for live bait?


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

The Kahle hook isthe best hook I have found for flounder with natural bait. The key, I think, is to wait. Don't set the hook heavy and fast, if at all. Usually the flounder will just hook himself. Otherwise, ifyou are working a bait on bottomwith a real slowretrieve and you feel that little tap,stop the retrieve andcount to 10 before setting the hook or continuing to reel.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

I agree with the previous post... The Kahle hook is the best, it is just waiting for the fish to get a good bite. The flounder will hit the fish and hold it until it dies and then ingests it. I use the slow retreive method and when I feel the bump, I pause, reel down until I can really feel the pressure and then set the hook. Doesn't work every time, but it definitely improved my catch ratio.

Chris


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

What size kahle do you guys use for a 3" bull minnow?


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Try the owner mutu lights!!


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

regular ole jig head works the best just bump it right on the bottom......


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I usually bring Kahles in sizes 2-6


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow. Sizes 2-6. I thought that I might be too small with #2 Kahle for 3" minnows. I may be waiting too long if anything to set the hook. I am surprised that there are so many Kahle fans. Guess that I am OK with #2 Kahle.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I also use kahle hooks for flounder, I like the eagle claw kahles. Another good hook is the eagle 084A #2. If i were to use a circle hook it would be a mutu light.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tmass (8/29/2009)*I also use kahle hooks for flounder, I like the eagle claw kahles. Another good hook is the eagle 084A #2. If i were to use a circle hook it would be a mutu light.


agreed agreed agreed agreed agreed!!!!!


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

I use a regular J hook, Eagle Claw 084 size 1 or 2!


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't really target flounder but when trout fishing,I get alot of by-catch flounder and I use 1/0 OWNER kahle.

I also use light wire circle hooks.


----------

